# Best generators for use in FL power loss due to Hurricanes



## Dennis (Feb 9, 2003)

Moved to FL. 2 yrs ago. Would like to get a generator to run tank canisters in the event of a power failure due to a storm or hurricane. Any suggestions? Any particular brand that is good for this? :dancing:


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

1st, make sure you are in an area of florida that loses power in bad storms... many folks around me buy generators and have yet to fire them up in a decade.

Next, decide how long you would want to run the tanks for before your health starts to become a greater worry than the health of fish. If your number is better measured in hours vs days, then you might want to look into battery backups instead of a generator. There is a computer backup system that is popular with local reef keepers here in Fl that I've been tempted to buy.

If you still arrive at the decision to buy a generator, then all you need to do is look at the power consumption of your cannister filters, add on the power for a fan and go shopping. You'll need to buy extra long extension cords to reach from outside where the generator will be running to the tanks.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

I`ll echo what has already been said.
Personal experience is the tank is not going to be a priority should you get hit by a storm.
More experience is, you are more likely to loose power from some yahoo knocking down a power pole. 
Often we get missed by the storms, but the idiot always seems to hit the pole.
The battery back up/UPS is an excellent fix for your, short term tank worries.
Check through your local CraigÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s list or newspaper classifieds, you might find one for not a bunch of money.
If you still want the security, peace of mind a generator in the garage gives you. 
Pretty much any Ã¢â‚¬Å"nameÃ¢â‚¬Â


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I am in NJ and I love having a generator. Of course we have the heating issues and snow that would not be a problem in FL but as stated, outages are not always weather related. Just as often it's a squirrel on the wires shorting things out.



KaiserSousay said:


> I would look at one capable of running my fridge, some lights and fans, and an information source, like a small TV.


Ditto...and you don't have to run everything continuously. Run the generator for tanks, fridge, heat/stove, and the well in my case for and hour or two every so often. I have a wood-burning stove for heat, but the generator is nice for water, cooking, fridge and filters on the tanks.



KaiserSousay said:


> wiring needed to get your house powered up


We just use extension cords and a family member is an electrician. I can find out how this works if you are interested.



KaiserSousay said:


> I get 20 gallons every year at the start of hurricane season.
> Not just do they have power, but do they have gas? Once you get a supply, where are you going to safely store it?


 Definitely have to have gas on hand before...what if the outage is caused by a branch down over your own driveway and you can't get out. Or for us snow is an issue as well. But we always have gas on hand for the lawnmower if nothing else.


----------



## Dennis (Feb 9, 2003)

Thanks for the info Kaiser-Sousay! All good stuff, especially the having gas to run it part. Didn't think too much about that. Thx again. Also thx D J Ransome. We were almost neighbors. I lived in West Caldwell for over 30 yrs. Been in Fl. for almost 2 yrs. Boonton does get some snow.Thx for your info.


----------



## zaki213 (May 22, 2013)

In the small case the natural gas generator fails for some reason, there is a place to put a propane tank on it for backup.


----------

